# Thistles



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

The thistles around Sevier county has gotten completely out of hand both on private and public land and it seems they just seem to double every year and no one seems to do anything about it. So a few questions: #1- what is a home made recipe that will kill thistle, to the root if possible?, #2-Who should be taking care of them on public state lands, and who should be taking care of them period, #3-What is a thistle killer, that will only kill thistle that I can buy and where is it available, cost as well, #4-Who is there to call to try to get rid of it? I'm just talking they are completely out of control hundreds in a 5'X5' square, just hoping to get rid of some permanently to the root.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

http://www.btny.purdue.edu/pubs/WS/Bien ... istle.html

I know when I was growing up on the farm east of Centerfield we had to keep all 800+ acres thistle free of face fines. Not sure why it has been standard practice, or at least seems to be, to let these weeds spread seemingly everywhere. :evil:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey.....leave 'em alone !!! The thistle is the national emblem of Scotland. Have a little respect !!!! _O\ 

Goats like them, or pull them out by the roots. That's how I got rid of mine.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

.45 said:


> Hey.....leave 'em alone !!! The thistle is the national emblem of Scotland. Have a little respect !!!! _O\
> 
> Goats like them, or pull them out by the roots. That's how I got rid of mine.


Goats will eat bull thistle but won't seem to eat "musk thistle" I've driven by a field with 30+goats in it and the musk thistle is everywhere untouched it's just to aggressive of a plant even for goats. I can count 4 different species where my pastures are alone. My goodness they suck so bad, the sad part is here in Sevier county it seems the main groups of them started on the DWR's public land and spread from there.

As for picking by hand, well there's probably 1 to 2 thousand or more so that would be tough. I have been shoveling them up but there roots are so deeply embedded in the long run it really doesn't do that much good, I would like to aim to kill root and all. It would be nice if the state or DWR would help out a little by at least spraying the public land, if there going to tell people to kill the noxious weeds then they should do it as well because it could have been stopped fairly simply but now things are out of hand.



proutdoors said:


> http://www.btny.purdue.edu/pubs/WS/BiennialThistle/BiennialThistle.html
> 
> I know when I was growing up on the farm east of Centerfield we had to keep all 800+ acres thistle free of face fines. Not sure why it has been standard practice, or at least seems to be, to let these weeds spread seemingly everywhere. :evil:


It is completely standard practice now days, no one around me digs up or gets rid of one and where there is one, one year there will be at least 20 others from that one the next year and 20 more from each of those 20 the next year its gotten so out of hand its amazing and no one cares to control it at all, they just seed and reproduce at free will and as of now I've seen no one spraying to try and get rid of the weed anywhere.

Just do everyone in Utah a favor, when you see one of these weeds kill the darn thing before it seeds because within 2 years of uncontrolled thistle, well there will be nothing left in the area that used to be grass but thistle.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

viewtopic.php?f=61&t=9320&p=106496&hilit=thistle#p106496

Are you still fighting this battle? Seems like the advice from the last time we discussed this was to catch them before they go to seed. I think you're probably a month or two late this year.


----------

